# Rig Fishing Sept 22/23



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey all,
Saturday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and I proposed to the first lady two options; 
1. A trip to New Orleans, fine dining and a joyful time with family, or
2. Overnight fishing at the oil rigs
My wife is my best friend, we met back in high school. The girl is a tom boy, anything outdoors and she's all over it. No girly crap for her. This is our third boat and 2 were chosen by her, so fishing is a great gift if you can believe it.
Well, this is where the story gets awesome, she chose fishing! WTH :thumbup:
Got the crew and boat together very quickly and by 2pm Thursday we were backing down Sherman Cove's ramp. A quick stop at the Mass for bait fish and south we go! 
Arrived around 5 for trolling around the Petronis(greenish water), only one knockdown and its a small BYT. Setup for jigging till 1am. Threw poppers at few YFT busting but no takers. One toss literally hit a cuda in the head, this guy was pissed he broke surface several times! 
Killed the motors and drifted away to clear sky's and calm seas. The sunset, moon, stars and luminescent where amazing, mamma just sat there enjoying the moment and soaking it all in. 
Back at it just before sun rise, jigged and knocker rigged live bait for more BFT. Headed over to the Marlin to blue water. Lots of marked fish but no takers. Setup a slow troll over to the Beer Can with one knockdown, a freakin shark! 
Around 9 we put away all the gear, cleared the deck and started our trek back north.
What an experience for us, momma can't stop talking about how wonderful being out in blue water is! :yes: 
All in all:
18 nice size BFT
1 big head trigger
1 very large barracuda
1 shark
3 breakoffs
Tripmeter:
216.4 miles
148.2 gals of fuel
18.6 hrs on the motors
23 hrs on the water
Enjoy the pics, video may come soon.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice memories made there Ben!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Ben, thank you for sharing, refreshing, talk about enjoying the moment and the elements. Congrats on the fish and the wife !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice report. You are a blessed man for sure. Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great report and more important an awesome weekend with your wife! You two definitely have it figured out. 

BTW the ice machine works perfectly!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job ! Looks like you two did good and you've got a keeper.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

chaps said:


> What a great report and more important an awesome weekend with your wife! You two definitely have it figured out.
> 
> BTW the ice machine works perfectly!!!


thanks dude, glad the machine still produces!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

chaps said:


> What a great report and more important an awesome weekend with your wife! You two definitely have it figured out.
> 
> BTW the ice machine works perfectly!!!


thanks dude, glad the machine still produces!


----------

